# Comment mettre des sous-titres quand j'encode avec HandBrake



## guillaumedechile (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
j'ai eu un ipad hier et jai encodé quelques films pour les mettres sur mon ipad. Ils sont en anglais, je possede les sous-titres dans un fichier .srt, et la impossible de les inserer dans la video??!! je les selectionne bien dans ma liste sur "subtitles" dans handbrake, je mets la langue en francais et puis a la fin de l'encodage, je ne lit pas les sous titres... impossible de cocher "burned in" pour les sous-titres avant de lancer l'encodage
SVP aidez moi! merci


----------

